# Well Done, Shamrock Rovers.



## Lex Foutish (26 Aug 2011)

What a performance and what a result from Shamrock Rovers last night. First Irish team ever to qualify for the group stages of a EUFA competition. Apart from the result, their first goal was one of the finest I've seen in years. If it had been scored by Cantona or George Best, we'd still be seeing it in 50 years time. 

I'd be banned if I told ye what I think of the majority of the Shamrock Rovers supporters I've come in contact with, over the years, in Flower Lodge, Bishopstown and Turners Cross, but what the Club achieved last night will live long in the memory of Irish soccer and the players and management deserve all the plaudits they'll receive over the next few days.

Everyone was cheering them on in my local in Cork last night. I'm really looking forward to watching them in the group stage and I hope they're drawn with a few decent teams. Well done, Rovers.


----------



## RMCF (26 Aug 2011)

Also like to agree with the sentiments from Lex.

As a LoI season ticket holder, our game here gets a bad press most of the time. There is a great buzz around the country tonight about this Rovers result, and lets hope it gets a few of the Sky Sports addicts off their bar stools and off to watch their local LoI team (but I'll not hold my breath). 

This season we have a great product on offer, and an exciting league. I have seen many games this season that have offered great entertainment, often much more exciting that a lot of the televised stuff.

I am no fan of Rovers of course, but its all good for the League in genral, and for us other teams when we try to progress in Europe, as our co-efficient will be improved next season. 

It was a great result against a fairly big side. Remember that giants like Celtic and Rangers both went out tonight to lesser opposition. Likes of Seville also dropped out. 

Good luck Rovers.


----------



## Shawady (26 Aug 2011)

+1 I hope they get some big teams in the group stages.


----------



## horusd (26 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> +1 I hope they get some big teams in the group stages.


 
+1

I hear they'll be rolling in it. At least €1 million coming their way. Will the lads now be demanding Evian water to bathe in and Christian Dior towels?


----------



## zztop (26 Aug 2011)

Well done WAMPOK BOPEC.....Brillo


----------



## Mpsox (26 Aug 2011)

Full marks to them. I've been to Tallaght a few times and it's a good night out. As someone who used to watch UCD and the Rebel Army it can only be good for the LOI overall.


----------



## Bill Struth (26 Aug 2011)

From a Celtic fan, congratulations Rovers!

After watching Celtic self destruct away from home in europe yet again, it was great to see Rovers show them how it should be done.

The game in this country gets a lot of unfair criticism, and last nights result (and the first leg) goes a long way to silence the critics.


----------



## Rovers1901 (26 Aug 2011)

To think 6 years ago we were in examinership and now we're going to Monaco to watch the draw for the group stages....words can't express what this means.

ROVERS! ROVERS!

FAO Lex....I have a similarly low opinion of Cork fans  that I've met down through the years, particularly the hundreds who used gather outside the Horseshoe to 'greet' us after games, but appreciate the sentiment. 

Hope you get up next year, looking forward to beating youse again....


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Aug 2011)

An absolutely amazing result and fully deserved, beating Partizan and the Ref away was superb.

Was at the home leg and the Flora Tallinn game as well, my first time seeing them "at home" since the game against Honved in Milltown, was a great atmosphere and Tallaght is a great little stadium, great to see so many kids there too.

If they do decide to switch some games to the Aviva, I hope they follow the lead of the FAI* (in charging only a tenner in to the Cup Final last year) and fill the place!

*never thought I'd ever write that sentence!


----------



## Deiseblue (26 Aug 2011)

I've always detested the Shams as did my father & grandfather & all my mates - bred into the genes in Waterford I guess - ironic really when you think that Waterford gave Rovers their best ever player in the late great Paddy Coad & other great players like Jim Beglin & Noel Hunt .

However I gladly put these views aside when any LOI side compete in Europe - well done Rovers & here's to a good draw in the qualifiers.

Lex , you're quite right about some Rovers supporters but having worked & played football over the years with Rovers fans - there are a huge number of genuine fans out there , although I can remember lying in wait for Rovers fans to step off the train in Waterford station back in the day


----------



## Liamos (26 Aug 2011)

Shamrock Rovers get Spurs in their group. Should be a nice payday!


----------



## Mpsox (26 Aug 2011)

Liamos said:


> Shamrock Rovers get Spurs in their group. Should be a nice payday!


 
Robbie Keane missed out on a trip back to Tallaght


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Aug 2011)

Surely Rovers would have been Robbies "boyhood dream come true". haha!

Well done Rovers.


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Aug 2011)

Rovers1901 said:


> To think 6 years ago we were in examinership and now we're going to Monaco to watch the draw for the group stages....words can't express what this means.
> 
> ROVERS! ROVERS!
> 
> ...


 


Deiseblue said:


> I've always detested the Shams as did my father & grandfather & all my mates - bred into the genes in Waterford I guess - ironic really when you think that Waterford gave Rovers their best ever player in the late great Paddy Coad & other great players like Jim Beglin & Noel Hunt .
> 
> However I gladly put these views aside when any LOI side compete in Europe - well done Rovers & here's to a good draw in the qualifiers.
> 
> *Lex , you're quite right about some Rovers supporters but having worked & played football over the years with Rovers fans - there are a huge number of genuine fans out there , although I can remember lying in wait for Rovers fans to step off the train in Waterford station back in the day*


 
Fair points, boys, and apologies Rovers1901, for going a little over the top about some of your fellow travellers. I didn't enjoy meeting the ones I referred to but I accept that they're a minority. You wouldn't have to look too far to find a few like them in The Shed in Turner's Cross either!


----------



## The_Banker (27 Aug 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> An absolutely amazing result and fully deserved, beating Partizan and the Ref away was superb.
> 
> Was at the home leg and the Flora Tallinn game as well, my first time seeing them "at home" since the game against Honved in Milltown, was a great atmosphere and Tallaght is a great little stadium, great to see so many kids there too.
> 
> ...


 
All games have to be played in the same stadium (UEFA rules) so they will play all games in Tallaght. They would struggle to make money with the Greeks and Russians in the Aviva and with the Spurs game at home being the last of the 6 played that may not fill the aviva either.

I am sure they will put in more seating into Tallaght to bring the seating up to 8,000 (as per UEFA rules) and they should sell out for all home games.

As a Cork City FC fan im delighted for Rovers. Great job.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Aug 2011)

The_Banker said:


> All games have to be played in the same stadium (UEFA rules) so they will play all games in Tallaght. They would struggle to make money with the Greeks and Russians in the Aviva and with the Spurs game at home being the last of the 6 played that may not fill the aviva either.
> 
> I am sure they will put in more seating into Tallaght to bring the seating up to 8,000 (as per UEFA rules) and they should sell out for all home games.
> 
> *As a Cork City FC fan im delighted for Rovers. Great job*.


 
Agreed. They've done our country proud, regardless of what happens from here on in.


----------



## horusd (27 Aug 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> ....*I can remember lying in wait for Rovers fans to step off the train in Waterford station back in the day*


 
You were carrying a big "welcome to Waterford banner"and wanted to suprise em Deise?


----------



## Leper (27 Aug 2011)

I well remember the night when Shamrock Rovers played Bayern Munich in Germany back in the 1960s. Philip Greene's radio commentary was legendary. They put up a great show then and surpassed this week. Well Done Rovers!

Association Foodball has always been about money. Have no doubt the "all-games-to-be-played-in-the-same-stadium" rule will somehow be discarded when Tottenham Hotspur come to Dublin.

But, for soccer fans in Ireland, savour the flavour of top-class football to come.


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Aug 2011)

horusd said:


> You were carrying a big "welcome to Waterford banner"and wanted to suprise em Deise?



Not sure about the banner Horusd but we certainly wanted to surprise them !


----------



## The_Banker (27 Aug 2011)

Leper said:


> I well remember the night when Shamrock Rovers played Bayern Munich in Germany back in the 1960s. Philip Greene's radio commentary was legendary. They put up a great show then and surpassed this week. Well Done Rovers!
> 
> *Association Foodball has always been about money*. Have no doubt the "all-games-to-be-played-in-the-same-stadium" rule will somehow be discarded when Tottenham Hotspur come to Dublin.
> 
> But, for soccer fans in Ireland, savour the flavour of top-class football to come.


 

True, but all sports are. Even the amateur GAA.
Rovers have to do what is right for them and maximise the amount of revenue they get.
The LOI is littered with clubs that have gone to the wall... Cork Hibs, Cork Celtic, Cork Athletic, Drumcondra and Rovers themselves almost went belly up 6 years ago as did my own Cork City 2 years ago. 

I hope they make a fortune from this.


----------

